# Speed comparisons



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Hi Gang,
I`m wanting any info on speed comparisons you have tested or simply noticed between hobie adventure, revo, quest & outback. Also Viking Profish & Tempo fisherman, and even prowler elite & kazkasi dorado. Now I realise the longer narrower and flatter the yak the faster it will be, however I`m interested in just how much the difference is between the different yaks and even the same yak being peddled versus paddled. I hope some one may have done a few speed tests with a GPS? The reason is I think I want more speed than I get from the Viking fisherman I have, and need to know if there is much difference. And I usually have my 40lb thrust minn cota on the back, still too slow!

Looking fwd to your input. ;-)

Ken.


----------



## Bear (May 18, 2008)

Speed comparisons are difficult when it comes to a lot of yaks as it depends on the fitness and skill of the paddler. One of my mates is an ex national K1 winner and he could blast most out of the water paddling an old tyre with a fence post.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Gentlemen .... (and Ladies)

Start your eng...... er ...... paddle .... er ... pedal ...... er ...... mini cota ..... er ..... :lol:


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

occy said:


> Why don't you move up to a serious leccy, like the 54lb job. I reckon it should get the Fisherman up to around 20 kph no worries. :shock: :shock: :shock: But I really think it's a jet boat your after. ;-)


Yeah, but the low speed on the 40 is not slow enough either!
I did think about a 4.5 hp outboard, shame on me.

But seriously has anyone with a gps paddled different yaks taking notice of their speed?

Ken


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Hey I`d actually like to ditch the motor and battery, if I can find a fast enough yak to paddle or peddle.
Who with a gps can tell me what their sustainable travelling speed is in their particular yak?

Ken


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Ken when you are using your electric you are fighting a thing called maximum hull speed :shock:

Assuming a kayak has a displacement hull there is a point where it will go no faster........There are some grey areas here
insomuch that paddles increase leaverage and thrust :?

Have a look at this link http://www.digiboat.com.au/info/calculators.htm

Assuming your yak is 15ft long calculator is saying about 5 knots :shock:

The factor they use would be better in your case because of long narrow hull shape so i suspect hull speed could be higher.

Unless you get the hull to plane theres a point where you won't go no faster :twisted:


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I think it would be near impossible to get an accurate comparison of speeds. 
The only mildly accurate way to do it would be with some sort of consistent powered propulsion on flat water on a zero wind day (how many of those do we get)
But as soon as you take the yaks out into open water the results will be useless as the wind and wave action will have different effects on different crafts.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ken, it is a simple fact that few of us care too much about the speed of our vessels because its not important in our fishing. However few factors that you might consider:

* longer is faster
* narrower is faster
* less displacement is faster

Combine all of these and you'll have a vessel that you'll fall off a lot

The above are conditioned by other factors that prevent you reaching maximum theoretical hull speed:

* fibreglass is faster than plastic
* swell and chop changes the game completely

Finally, you have to consider long term wear and tear and stresses for any mechanical propulsion. From anecdotal evidence, the mirage drive puts a lot of stress on the hull and if you are trying to push them to the limit it is more a matter of when they will break than if. On the other hand electric motors and their batteries are unsafe in rough waters as spooled1 explained in another recent post.

It sounds to me that you want a long narrow fibreglass kayak or ski and to learn how to paddle it to get the best out of it. You just have to balance that against stability and fishability.

BTW I paddle a Cobra Pro Fisherman. In unfavourable conditions I can usually manage 3-4km/h. In favourable conditions I can sit on 6-7 km/h. Usually it is somewhere between. But I'm no athlete and not interested in going fast


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

What is the concern about speed ? Personally i do get concerned when folks put outboards on the back, its not what kayaking is all about IMO, mind you i have never paddled your model maybe its really slow 8)


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comments I appreciate them alot. 
Let me just say that I do on occasion leave the motor behind and paddle.
And that time to smell the roses is good, but not if it takes up too much of the time you could spend fishing if only you could get to that far off spot a bit quicker.
Occy could take over an hour to reach one of those spots @ 5km/hr, over an hour return. Thats say 2.5 hrs just travelling, I`d like to cut that down as much as possible.

Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken , with all due respect , you have the idea of kayak fishing arse up , we dont normally blast out to that far off spot , because if you do that , your blasting over some good fish in an effort to reach some maybe mediocre fish , when travelling on our kayaks , most of us troll to where we want to go and thus pick up bonus fish on the way there and back, and the idea of it all is to explore the areas and find our own spots where there are fish closer in . I know where your coming from here , because as an ex racing K1 paddler i like to go fast , although not anymore as i;m 134 years old , or i feel like i am . To answer your question champ , most kayaks cruise about 6 to 7 kph , a kilometer either way for some of the thinner less stable models . My thought Ken , is that you would be much better off with a ski , now how stable you want that ski depends entirely on you and your sense of balance , if you want speed , forget stability , if you want stability , forget speed.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Fair dinkum, can't the guy just get an answer to a very simple question??? :? I just paddled my Quest for the first time yesterday and without a doubt it is the fastest yak I have ever paddled. There. Now you have it,

Big D

p.s. it's the only yak I've ever paddled but I felt sorry for you coz noone would answer your question! :lol:


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 1, 2008)

I started a thread called "How fast are you and your yak" and had a few replies but I have no idea how to search for previous posts on this site.
If you can find it, it may be of help......and if you figure out how to search....please let me know.


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, seems most want to give philosophical answers rather than simple factual ones.


----------



## bugalugs (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi, well with the Viking Predator I can comfortably hold 7 kmh and it peaks at around 10 kmh. That's on a reasonable day on the open ocean, so there is always a little chop and 1 to 2 foot of swell. For what it's worth

cheers


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

To do a search go to the top right of the screen and click on advanced search. When you get to the next screen type in "kayak speed" or "gps speed" or "kayak speed gps" or "hobie speed" etc etc and you will get quite a few results. If you click on the circle that says "first post of topics only" you will only get one result for each topic which makes things a bit easier. There's loads of good stuff in this wonderful forum of ours if you know how to search. It's a really good search engine and does produce the goods (thanks Red, I know you had to rebuild it in the last couple of months  )

From reading the results of quite a few measured GPS speeds most kayaks seem to cruise at around 5 to 7 km/h and top out around 10 km/h when really pushed. This will be in good conditions. Like others have said, kayaks are generally displacement hulls not planing hulls so going up to the hull design speed is fairly easy, but going beyond uses ALOT of effort for very little result. Can't think of any manufacturers that supply their hull design speed though.

Using my homemade kayak as an example was designed with a hull speed of 7.2 km/h. After recently getting my GPS I can now confirm the speeds. I cruise at between 6 and 7 km/h very easily for several km's. A very slow paddle rate sees me at around 4 to 5 km/h. A pair of paddle strokes every 5-10 seconds sees me at 2 to 3 km/h. Maximum speed I've had recorded is 10.4 km/h which surprised all hell out of me given the hull design speed of 7.2 km/h, but this was burst speed for around 100 metres. Anything over around 8.5 km/h is a stuggle and not maintainable for more than 30 seconds to a minute given my current fitness or lack thereof  :roll: . The top speed was acheived on a perfect day, no swell or chop, no wind.

Also do a search for "meoldchina Redcliffe" post recently (June this year). He has a Hobie Adventure Island and has recently been doing some high speed trolling under sail at 9 to 15 km/h, this is probably the only way to reasonably get over 8 km/h easily and regularly in a kayak unless you go for a racing ski or similar (i.e. very long and thin, but useless for fishing without outriggers)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Big D said:


> Fair dinkum, can't the guy just get an answer to a very simple question??? :? I just paddled my Quest for the first time yesterday and without a doubt it is the fastest yak I have ever paddled. There. Now you have it,
> 
> Big D


You are so right Big D, the quest is very slick through the water.

I installed a gps on my revo for the first time last week, So I tested how fast I could go. Fully rigged loaded with all the gear with four rods and big fat me, my top speed was 10kmh, I achieved this outstanding speed for 5 seconds, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I much prefer when it is doing 3 km, a good trolling speed. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Big D said:
> 
> 
> > Fair dinkum, can't the guy just get an answer to a very simple question??? :? I just paddled my Quest for the first time yesterday and without a doubt it is the fastest yak I have ever paddled. There. Now you have it,
> ...


I can concur with Sel on his Quest after having a courtesy paddle some weeks ago. Although we were not racing, and simply having a days fishing, his quest kept up at a steady paddle no problems with the other peddle powered hobies..........even with my fat arse in the seat :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

In my humble opinion , you probably wouldnt find a sea going fishing kayak faster through the water than a Hobie Adventure, and whereas a paddle kayak will battle harder in the rough water due to the paddler not being able to establish a clean stroke and a rhythme , the peddle kayak dosnt loose any speed due to the drive being located directly beneath the kayak ,and to take that one step further , if you are so inclined , the hobie Adventure Island is one awsome beast and and is quite fast and i would love one .However , i learned some time ago that i prefer to paddle and thats where my enjoyment comes from . I wouldnt suggest to anyone however that they buy a kayak to try and generate enough speed to get to that fishing ground 10kms off the coast , if you want to go out that far , buy a power boat, or have someone take you out there in a mother ship .


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

5thofNovember said:


> I think you'll find that the vast majority of Hobie kayak owners are very happy with their purchase. That's the bottom line.


They're kept happy by the dealers that provide exceptional after sales service. They fix problems that shouldn't exist in my eyes.

An example, I'll use the Quest so the pedal/paddle argument is irrelevant. The manual states it is "normal" for a few cups of water to enter the hull. I haven't encountered any other SOT that let in as much water as the Quest did. Was I happy with the Quest? Absolutely! Do I think it is acceptable to call faults "normal"? No way.

As for Keljad being a sensationalist? He's making a comment that a lot of us think but don't say because someone always comes in with guns blazing. That was the reason for my sniper remark. I don't think that he wanted to in any way start another pedal/paddle debate. Especially not when he wants to buy a Hobie.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Geez, talk about of track...

Given that most of you are gathering this information from personal accounts or off the forum anyway, It is possible to maintain a decent trolling speed of 3.5kmph in my Hobie Quest without breaking a sweat. I can hit about 8 - 9kmph in burst mode ( Not for long ) and hit faster than that in my pedal tandem Hobie Outfitter with two people on board with 1 x Turbo fins, 1 x standard fins ( By how much I am not sure, stopped using the GPS / Turbo fins on the tandem kayak ).

Some very wise words mentioned early on in this thread...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

edit: Never mind


----------



## outriggerbev (Jan 15, 2007)

in my training I go 10 klms an hour-way to fast to troll-and I've found that the temptation of taking a rod with me only stuffs my training because I cant go three feet without saying to myself"this looks like a good spot to throw a line'I'll just stop here for a bit!!"----so I went out and bought a slug(viking 2.7 meter job )so I know that when I rig it up and I'm on the water I'm out for a fish not a paddle.And when I dont have to drive home afterwards ,do I want another beer? 
Offcourse I do-I come from a long line of fathers who asked thier sons to get them a beer when they were cooking at the barbie!and proud of it too!bev


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Truisms of kayaking: Every yak design is a compromise and every question about kayak speed turns into a a peddle vs. paddle battle. 

I've spent plenty of time chasing birds on my OK Drifter and Malibu X-Factor. Both are on the slow end of the spectrum. Many a time I've cursed my big, wide kayaks as I struggled in vain to reach a spot before the fish had sunk out. I would be lying if I said that I didn't envy the bastards whizzing by me in their Hobies and Prowler Tridents. I always want a faster kayak. I even bought one; a Prowler 15. I bought a Prowler because I had been wallowing around the ocean in a Drifter for 4 years. When I got the Prowler I quickly realized that it just wasn't for me. Paddling a bare Prowler can be a blast, but once I loaded all my fishing gear(and I have a lot of gear) it just wasn't as stable as I would have liked. So, I got an X-Factor. I accepted some performance trade-offs because that is what you have to do. If getting someplace quickly were vital to my type of fishing I would have stuck with a faster yak. My slow, but stable, yak does what I need. Yeah, I can always wish for more, but I've got the kayak that is best suited for MY needs. That's the most important thing when buying a new kayak; matching the kayak's capabilities to your needs. If you MUST troll at 12kts, get an Adventure Island. If you are big guy with a tackle fetish, get an X-Factor.

Hobies have some very significant advantages over traditional fishing kayaks; however, I'm not getting one unless my rotator cuff finally gives out or they make one with a 600lb load capacity. ;-) I like paddling.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

My disco is quite fast for a plastic sot. I have easily kept up with hobys under peddle and when they switch to padddle leave them for dead. My kayak is narrow and initially tippy and not much storage but when the chop and headwind pick up I dare say any fishing yak would struggle to keep up. Like Dans BFS when the wind picks up the high profile slows it down. As Doug said its always a compromise, I like to paddle as I have a leg injury, which I think would make it hard for a paddle boat. Where I normally fish, at low tide, coming in over the reef I usually scrape the reef so a mirage drive would be left behind. I dont know anything about mirage drives perhaps you could take them in and out before crossing. My old man fishes from a surf ski and has no problems as thats all hes done, he only uses a handline, but for sure hes the fastest. ;-)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

New people to yak fishing always use speed in their selection criteria. This is pretty funny considering we quickly settled on the slowest trolling speed possible for livebaiting pelagics or chasing bream and flatties with hb's. If we chase pelagics using lures we tend to seek out higher action, slower speed trolling lures mainly because maintaining high speeds for such extended periods is too tiring.

If you want speed, get a TK1 and a handline or if you have dreams of pulling high speed lures all day, get a sail kit.

Fishing yak speed is over-rated especially since we've worked out excellent ways to catch fish without it.


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

meoldchina said:


> viking1 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m interested in just how much the difference is between the different yaks and even the same yak being peddled versus paddled.
> ...


Velly interlesting! So to get a speed advantage over a std adventure you would need more than 10 knots of breeze? Is that correct? In lighter than 10 knots you would be better off peddleing an adventure?

Now I`m also interested to know what speed in KPH would an adventure with a sail kit do when reaching in a 10 knot breeze, as a comparison?

Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken , Ken , your on the wrong bus mate , your looking for the speed in a kayak which just isnt there in any of them ,its obvious your emphesis is on how fast you can get out to your favourite fishing ground , well Champion i would not buy a kayak of either peddling or paddling propulsion , as we are not fast on the water , and we paddle or peddle because we love to do it and be minimalistic and enjoy the experiance . Ken , i say this respectfully , buy a boat of some kind , the faster the better for you , as i feel paddling or peddling a kayak will drive you mad ,


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Maybe Ken would be suited to those South African fishing yaks ? i think they are fibreglass and i would imagine they are very quick on the water, theres one for sale in the for sale section $1100 the guy was asking for it the other day.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

pcsolutionman said:


> Agreed, I have the adventure with ST Fins and can easily maintain a speed of over 8klms hour all day long with a top speed of 13klms hour
> 
> Lee


Lee, what caused the hull to split and fill with water?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Peril said:


> pcsolutionman said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, I have the adventure with ST Fins and can easily maintain a speed of over 8klms hour all day long with a top speed of 13klms hour
> ...


Hobys are so fast they break to pieces :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Some of you are misunderstanding me. I DON'T want a stink boat! I want a faster yak than I have now!
Just because I have made the speed inquiry doesn't mean I want to go every where flat out. I like to go slow sometimes. I just want to be ABLE to go fast if I want to, if I need to.

It`s really more about efficiency, getting good value for the effort put in to propell the craft. When I cruise, I want it to be with minimal effort. I`d like to be able to get to top speed quickly. I`d like to maintain a reasonable pace easily for long periods of time.

You know having a yak capable of good speed can be good when:
* You`re going fishing 3km offshore with a bunch of other yakkers who all have a faster yak than you do.
* When you`re off pt cartwright and a huge 2 story high tuna boat turns out of the river mouth and is coming straight at you.
* When you`re 3 km offshore and a big shark takes an interest in you.
* When you`re caught night fishing under the maroochy motorway bridge in the pouring rain with out a rain coat and you have to paddle back to where your car is at cotton tree, against a strong running tide and into a stiff breeze, getting soaked & freezing cold.

Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahh well Ken , if thats the case then buy a Hobie adventure or a hobie revo , because it is pretty obvious from what i have read here and seen that they get along a tad faster than paddle yaks


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate I know exactly where your coming from. Thats why I chose the disco. It means that when the hard yards have to be put in you can do it easier. The other day the wind came up and a bloke here was going almost backwards and had to come in, he was in a double, solo. I went out shortly after and had a cruisy paddle, caught a few, and came in without raising a sweat. Nearly anything is faster than a tempo so where you are fishing for sure you need a bit more performance. Heres what Id be looking at if I were you, Prowler 15, OK Scupper Pro, Stealth BFS, RTM Disco and the other RTM which is a copy of the scupper pro, and the swings like Billybob and Ar have. That would be a good start and you should be able to get a test paddle of those fairly easy. ;-) 
I have no affilliation with anyone :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Ken.

As this topic has gone meandering about and off topic several times, I'll try to throw in my 2 cents (and hopefully answer your original question in the process).

The fastest paddle crafts, as other guys have said, are long and sleek. Not all of them are tippy, however the narrower a kayak is, the tippier it will become. Most fishing kayaks are between 67 and 75cm wide at their widest point (there are exceptions) and at that width they are reasonably stable.

In comparison, some TK1 (racing kayaks) are only around 40cm wide at their beam. Trying to stay upright in one of those suckers is like running on ice in roller skates. Bloody impossible. Fishing out of a craft like that would be next to impossible, but they sure do go fast (which is what they are designed to do).

Some guys fish out of sea kayaks which, at around 17 feet long and 60cm wide are very fast craft, however the deck space and cockpit design will limit their 'fishability'. However once you stop paddling, they are still very tippy. If you are looking for a kayak with max paddle speed that you can do limited fishing from, these would be your best choice.

After that, its all about compromise. The current crop of SOT fishing kayaks are all designed as a compromise between speed, stability and load carrying capacity. Therefore some kayaks will be quicker, some will carry more gear and some will never tip over even with a herd of pissed elephants jumping on them. Its up to you as to what qualities you want/need/expect.

As it seems that your main priority is to get a fishing craft that goes as fast as possible then your choices are limited to the longer paddle or pedal craft. If you also want the option of hooking up a leccy motor then the range is narrowed down even further.

from my limited experience/knowledge, may I suggest the following.

*For Maximum speed - Sit in type Sea Kayak* (narrow and fast/quite tippy at rest). Perception, Current Designs and Mirage all make excellent boats either in poly(plastic) or fiberglass. Max speed will be around 8 knots. Expect to pay anywhere from $2000 - $5000

*For Maximum speed - Sit on Style.* Any of the plastic or fibreglass models over 14 feet in length. Prowler Elite/Prowler 15, Hobie Adventure (pedal), Kazkaski skis (fibreglass), Stealth skis (fibreglass) and even the superceded Viking Predator are all quick paddle boats and will max out at around 5-6 knots. The fibreglass skis are really designed for punching through surf and riding surf back in and are not as quick as some people expect. they are also a very wet ride.

*MAximum speed with potential to attach an electric motor * The only boats that I know are designed to hook up an electric motor are the Ocean kayak Prowlers (which have a mounting point inbuilt) and some of the Viking range (which you already have). Electrics can possibly be mounted to any craft by designing your own mounting brackets.

Anyway, i hope that helps answer your question. for me theres only 2 choices if you want a good, stable fishing kayak which will go as fast as possible and carry you and your gear comfortably and that is either the Ocean kayak Prowler Elite or the Hobie Adventure with turbo or ST fins. The prowlers can be had for around $1500-$1800 and the Hobie Adventures for around $2500

But then again, thats just my opinion, so you are free to make up your own mind. Good luck.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Actually Davey G just got it and Meold has a good tip too.
A Kazkazi Dorado would be my #1 yak pick for this dude.
If he needs to he can put on a sail kit.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Actually Davey G just got it and Meold has a good tip too.
> A Kazkazi Dorado would be my #1 yak pick for this dude.
> If he needs to he can put on a sail kit.


and they look sexy too.......


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, especially Davey G for that exhaustive, informative post.

Ken.


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

I reckon you go fastest when there's a shark under the kayak, or your late for an appointment, or some miscreant is breaking into your car and you've got line of sight, or some hot lookin chick is watching. There is probably a few other times as well.

the sting


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

I have been to see Mal at Sunstate Hobie to check out the adventure and the AI. Mal kindly allowed me to use his gps to record speeds. I also took my Fishermen up to test its speed. The results are very interesting. See below.
Tests were in lake Macdonald on flat water.

Viking Fisherman paddled: top speed 8 kph, highest sustainable speed aprox 6 kph
Viking Fisherman with Minn Cota riptide 40 lb: top speed 7.5 kph

Adventure Paddled: Not really sure on this one now, as best I can remember it was, Top speed 9 to 10 kph, highest sustainable speed aprox 8 kph.

Adventure Peddled: Top speed 11 kph, easy to sustain around 8 kph, go all day at 6 to 7 kph. ( Turbo fins)

Adventure Island Sailed: Top speed today around 10 to 11 kph, (guessing about 8 to 10 knots of wind)

Summary:
Adventure island in *light* wind not much of a speed advantage over a mirage drive. Found it easy to change from sail mode to fish mode and back, out on the water. Fish mode means having the amas pulled in to the hull and the sail either furled in or pulled out and layed down. Could stand up easily in fish mode.
The Adventure, with the mirage drive in use, was the fastest and easiest to keep tickling along.
The biggest surprise was how much faster it was that my Fisherman with the Minn Cota at full song!
I think alot of the expected speed advantage with the Minn Cota is offset by the additional weight of the motor and battery. And especially the fact that because it`s all at the rear, makes the trim of the hull ineficient by the nose sticking up out of the water and the rear bogging down. Made even worse when I add my fishing gear.

So those extra couple of KPH are a big deal, I think. That`s all round, one third better than what I get from the Fisherman.
If I have a 3 hour round trip in the fisherman, I should be able to do it in 2 hours in a Mirage drive adventure.

Anyhow food for thought, Cheers,
Ken.

P.S. Thanks Mal.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Interesting points there Viking... I can see that your quandry was quite a specific one - but it is interesting to hear how the Leccy Motor wasnt that efficient in the water compared to the mirage drive. I could see an advantage that the leccy motor has over paddling perhaps as it can be energetic and draining.... but I should imagine (and not talking from mirage drive experience) that the peddling might have the advantage over the motor.

So if you want to be super fit and do the hard yards go the paddle..... or go the sail/peddle.... or if your a lazy bugger you could put put along...... but I think going off shore I'd leave the heavy motor behind and I'd be taking something thats solid and with as few breakable parts as possible !!!!

Woppie


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Tested my Ocean Kayak Scrambler XT today with GPS.
Top speed 9kph
Easy cruise long distance at 6.5kph
Cruise shorter distance at 7.5kph


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

After having a bit of a chuckle over this thread there's only one thing left to do to end it - MODS, I think it's time to run an AKFF Olympic-type race day! It could be divided into, say, 'sprint' and 'marathon', 'calm' and 'choppy' .

The Olympics are nearly on us so why not have a yak Olympiad for a bit of fun? Now, don't start saying that I am older, or fatter, or crippled, or hungover so my times won't count. If you believe that your yak has the capabilities to earn you the crown of speed times, then enter and give it your best. Maybe each State could run their own event and times could be compared across the country to establish the fastest boat.

Comments?


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Hey Murd that sounds like a great idea, thanks for volunteering. We could have a big BBQ and a few ales and tales to round out the day.
Let me know when you have it all organised, I`ll be in it!

Cheers,
Ken.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be in that :shock: 
The old Finn SIK has a fair turn of speed (the huge number of scrapes and gashes in the hull don't help though).


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

I think the sunshine coast-brissy contingent should do it too!
I will start a thread on the main forum called "Sunny coast social fun day".


----------



## paddlingfool (Oct 8, 2011)

Two geriatrics in a Hobie oasis , tongues hanging out flat out sprint , 12.4 kph cruise 6.6.


----------

